# just curious?



## jonshortt (Feb 24, 2011)

i have been noticing a lot of peoples tanks have like a "night light system" for lack of better words...
was just curious why they would need that? is it jus so they can see the fish at night? or does it help oxygenate the tank? or something?

i have a 55 gallon cichlid tank with convicts and a couple other fish, would this system benefit me? (no plants right now, but coming) 

thanks for the help


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A variety of reasons:

1. They like how it looks - cool blue or white moonlight.
2. Viewing nocturnal fish - I do this.
3. Transitioning from full light to full dark, so the fish aren't plunged into darkness - I also do this.
4. Some people think it's more natural for the fish.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> ...
> 4. Some people think it's more natural for the fish.


Even diurnal fish can be active at night when the moon is out - it's one of the cool things about having your indoor fish outdoors in the summer. On moonlit nights there was no end of jumping and splashing at the surface of the ponds.


----------



## jonshortt (Feb 24, 2011)

how would i go about setting that up in mine? cause my 55 gallon tank has the two light system it came with from the store... would I just be able to get like a lamp with clamps to the side of the tank and simulate it coming from the side? or is there a two light bulb system i can buy so i can just add the night bulbs?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You just add an LED strip, or single LED lights like you see here. I am using the Ecoplus, but also a couple of extra sets from a Digital Aquatics moonlight controller.

LED Moon/Lunar Light Accessories


----------



## jonshortt (Feb 24, 2011)

that is awesome thanks soo much. I am beyond excited to put that for my tank lol.
thanks for the help


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

If anyone is thinking of doing this, u can buy led lights at Canadian Tire/ Automotive for allot cheaper then the "FISH" ones ive seen for sale.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

agresfish said:


> If anyone is thinking of doing this, u can buy led lights at Canadian Tire/ Automotive for allot cheaper then the "FISH" ones ive seen for sale.


Sure you can, but the intensity and the focus isn't there, and some of them are not sealed against water. There are also sources on Ebay, Amazon, etc. I only pointed out plug and play systems.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sure you can, but the intensity and the focus isn't there, and some of them are not sealed against water. There are also sources on Ebay, Amazon, etc. I only pointed out plug and play systems.


Yah i agree, would take more work to do it with the automotive lights, but i just thought i would throw it out there


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

agresfish said:


> Yah i agree, would take more work to do it with the automotive lights, but i just thought i would throw it out there


No harm in mentioning it. Plenty of diy'ers out there. I'm just not one of them, especially with electronics.


----------



## doc3toes (Dec 6, 2010)

i use a cheap indoor/outdoor set of led christmass lights over my twin 120s. $10-15 at the end of season. works fine.


----------

